# Chosing to donate all first time..



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can actually choose to donate all eggs the first time around and then keep all of the next lot for yourself?

xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't see why they wouldn't let you......

Wait and see how many eggs you get...you might have plenty for both


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

True, true...we shall see!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Like Donna has said.... yes you can... but i dont think clinics would elect for you to do this is you had produced above the number of eggs wanted (for lots of clinics this is 7/

I produced 24.... plenty for both!!!

Good luck!

k


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

So....the clinics want you to produce at least 8 eggs?  But you could possibly produce 3 x that?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

at least 7/8 to share (dependant on your clinic).. if you dont get that many you can donate them all and get another cycle free and keep all eggs produced that time to yourself. 

Or.. you could keep them all yourself and some clinics then make you pay the full cost of IVF.

But yeh... i produced 24 eggs... and out of my 12, 10 were mature enough for icsi.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

You must have been over the moon!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Well... Yes and no!

I was borderline on whether I had OHSS... I felt CRAP! I had top take a drug that made me feel ****e but tried to stop me getting OHSS... And  I had to drink at least 3 litres of fluid and the pee iinto a jug and keep a record of my fluid output and call clinic every morning to tell them. 

I guess theres pros and cons to everything! 

Good luck to your and your DP

K
X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks k!

I was updating the Wife last night about people who have produced so many eggs and she is quite concerned about it not being safe etc...I guess we will just have to roll with it and see how it pans out.

The LWC were muttering about OHSS when we saw them...like you said I guess there are pros and cons to everything! xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it... your clinic will monitor you like crazy and adjust your meds with whats going on!! I have pcos.. which means i am at greater risk of ohss too!

And if the worst happens its just about you being on the ball and looking out for symptoms and getting medical help...

i wish you both the world of luck!

xx


----------

